# The Hauseur Collection Photo Session



## Poison_Us (Sep 3, 2009)

As promised, we got our collection photographed using the technique I mentioned in a previous post by Marquis2. The white sheet was in use so we used 2 white pillow cases. It worked in a pinch (was better than strippin' the bed). For the framework, I used a collapsed, small, moving box. Flaired the bottom flap to form a upside down 'T'. On the back side was a box set of a tv series and the front, the same, but 2 seasons so to make a wider, even shelf. For lighting, we used my wifes arificial sun lamp used to grade gems. I held the lamp, and she took the photos. And now, on with the show. 

 First up, the Owl collection. Seems to have been a few discussions lately on the Owl Drug Co. and we wanted a nice pic of the owls together. Got a 1 wing in milk, 2 wing in clear w/stopper, two KT-1s in 1 wing and one in 2 wing flavor. 








 The KO Collection. (top) Here we got a KO-6, KO-1B, KO-1, KO-5 and another variant . (bottom) Set of dif. size and variation of the KO-45 (if I remember correctly. Will hafta check my number later) 







 The KU collection. (top) 4 of the 5 known sizes of the KU-17 Hobnails. Only 3 known examples of the 8 inch (the one we are missing) so I doubt we will complete this set. (bottom) KU-22 (milkbottleglass, your milk issue would look wonderful next to ours), KU-10 (all bow to it) (Bottle Man, that tiny one you found would look good to ours as well), KU-4, KU-18s (1 in amber, 1 in cobalt), and the KU- smiley skull 







 The KH and KE collection. On top are the KH (hexigons) and bottom are KE (octigons) Issue nubers escape me at this time. 







 The KR collection. Most of the issue nubers are fuzzy at this time of morning. But the first amber on top is KR-50, and the 2 on the right top are 2 sizes of KR-9s. 







 The KS collection. The squares, the numbers are escaping me at the moment. 







 The KT collection. All our triangular issues, unclding the owls from before. Judo & pyshodoodle, remember that KT-4 I told you about? First 2 on the left,bottom. There is the amber and a cobalt. 







 The KC, KV, KI and KD rounds out the remaining poisons. The first to are KC-49s in amber and cobalt on top and the rest I cant recall. On bottom, KV-1 and another KV, the american flatback KI-? and a KD-1 






 Lastly, 3 medicines (of a sort) Radical Cure, Schafer & Vader decanter and an early Weaton in the classic design (before the company started to make them cheap junk bottles). Has the "EYE" on the top. 







 This just about all of them except the duplicates. Hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 3, 2009)

Got the links to work after many trys....


----------



## annie44 (Sep 3, 2009)

What a fantastic collection!  I really like the KU's, and not just because of the skull.  The hobnails are great, too.  Congrats on putting together some great poisons!!


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 3, 2009)

That is an awesome poison collection! Very nice stuff, though I must say that I am most drawn to the "Shafer/Vadder decanter," that has got to be the most *wicked awesome* poison container that I have ever seen, by far. Could you tell me a little about it, like age, origin, and possible contents? I doubt anyone would mistake the contents of that decanter for something ingestible, the manufacturers seemed to make sure of that!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Boy o Boy! Your not messin around.Thats a fantactic collection! I wish more members would share their collection photos.Very nice. Thanks. []


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually, the Schafer & Vader is a wiskey (or other booze) decanter (this is why it's with the "medicines").  They made several figurines like this.  Though, this design was coppied by the Japanees and Chinese, this German made item is the original.  Alas, it is not complete.  Originally, these were issued with a plate and 6 matching skull shot glasses.  We did not know this untill some time after we got this one.  You see them every once in a while.   mostly the repos, but sometimes a complete set does come along.  We saw one come and go, complete on ebay, not too long ago.  I cant tell you the age exaclty, but it's early 1900's I think.

 Here is a set for 2.  Missing 4 cups but has 2 with plate

 http://cgi.ebay.com/German-Porcelain-Skeleton-Schafer-Vater-Figurine-Flask_W0QQitemZ180403515305QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAntiques_Decorative_Arts?hash=item2a00e32fa9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sandman (Sep 3, 2009)

That is one of the nicest poison collections i've seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments, everyone.  Tho we havnt been collecting as long as many on here, it was a lot of research, time and money.  And we love it!  And of course, there is more, much more we are looking for.  But that will be another time.


----------



## potstone (Sep 4, 2009)

You have a very impressive collection of poisons there.
 The photo quality is also very good.
 I really enjoyed seeing your collection.
 Thanks


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pics, great bottles and great collection!  Thanks for sharin'.

 PD


----------

